# I thought having tips would be racist?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That's what uber said. That allowing tips would allow only certain races to get more tips or something like that.

So what's their reasoning now that they are adding? Are they having to back up from what they originally said?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, he's back.... was a decent vacation...


----------

